
Tesla motor designer explains Model 3’s transition to permanent magnet motor - cesis
https://electrek.co/2018/02/27/tesla-model-3-motor-designer-permanent-magnet-motor/amp/
======
JPLeRouzic
I am all for Tesla and electric cars, however (nobody's perfect) I wonder how
much power such a car (not necessarily Tesla's) sends in electromagnetic
spectrum to its passengers. The equivalent of SAR for mobile phones [0].

Thanks for your insights.

[0]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Specific_absorption_rate](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Specific_absorption_rate)

